# My ever growing collection



## Mikefallen13 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello!
Figured I'd start a thread where I can post updates about my small but growing collection. I grow all my plants under 4' T8 fluorescent fixtures, 4 bulbs per shelf about 7" away from the plants and so far it's working great. The shelf I grow on is enclosed in opaque drop cloth plastic on the sides and back with a clear shower curtain as the front panel (I do this in an attempt to control household humidity, mold is not fun) which has worked well to keep humidity above 60% around the plants. I will get some pictures of the grow 'tent' once I get all the wires into some semblance of order, it's a mess right now! Below is a list of my current collection, I'm sure it will grow quickly.

-Collection List-

Paph. adductum (seedlings)
Paph. Bel Royal 'Chris Swanson' HCC/AOS
Paph. delenatii 
Paph. glanduliferum var. praestans('Yellow Tiger' x 'Sam's Choice')
Paph. haynaldianum album (from SlipperFan)
Paph. kolopakingii var. topperi ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
Paph. kolopakingii fma. katharinae (album)('Albino Beauty' AM/AOS x 'Green Delight' HCC/AOS)
Paph. parishii ('Red Long Twister' x 'Jeanie' AM/AOS)
Paph. philippinense ('Alford' AM/AOS x 'Super Twister')
Paph. rothschildianum ('Golden Boy' AM/AOS x 'Giant Wings' GM/WOC)
Paph. rothschildianum (‘Chocolate Mint’ x ‘Atticus’ AM/AOS B/WOC)
Paph. stonei ('New Dimension' x 'The Best')
Paph. stonei (Cindy Hill x Fogarty's)
Paph. wilhelminiae ' Bear' SM/TPS x wilhelminiae ' wil-2' BM/TOGA

Phrag. caudatum ('Green Repunzel’ x ‘Perfection’)
Phrag. kovachii ('Laura' x 'Ana')
Phrag. lindenii 'New World' x self
Phrag. longifolium 'Fernbrook' AM/AOS
Phrag. Memoria Garren Weaver 
Phrag. Nitidissimum 'Neville' FCC/AOS
Phrag. wallisii 

Pretty small compared to some of the collections I've seen on here but it's a start! I'll update this thread as I acquire new plants or change my growspace. Thanks for looking!


----------



## phraggy (Apr 25, 2016)

good collection Mike, hope all continues to go well with them.

Ed


----------



## Heather (Apr 26, 2016)

I think there's a longifolium coming too!  Nice collection. We'll surely help you build it! oke:


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 26, 2016)

That's awesome, Mike! I see a big Orchid Inn order and a big Piping Rock order...LOL, glad to see you found some of the right places!

Did you pay out of your mind for that kovachii? I want one...

David


----------



## Mikefallen13 (Apr 26, 2016)

@Heather: I was really shocked I won that auction, I can't wait to get it!

@orchidman77: Yep, Piping Rock and Orchid Inn are both great vendors, really great plants. The kovachii was pretty darn expensive, I got a small seedling (6-7" leafspan) which was still $$$. 

I have some eBay winnings (and the longifolium) coming in later this week, so I'll get some pics whenever they arrive.


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 26, 2016)

Mikefallen13 said:


> @Heather: I was really shocked I won that auction, I can't wait to get it!
> 
> @orchidman77: Yep, Piping Rock and Orchid Inn are both great vendors, really great plants. The kovachii was pretty darn expensive, I got a small seedling (6-7" leafspan) which was still $$$.
> 
> I have some eBay winnings (and the longifolium) coming in later this week, so I'll get some pics whenever they arrive.



Wonderful! Yeah, one day I'll bite the bullet and just buy a kovachii but can't justify spending that much on one plant right now. You seem to have my taste in slippers....mainly multis and the good phrags!! Haha!

David


----------



## Mikefallen13 (Apr 26, 2016)

*Paph. Bel Royal 'Chris Swanson' HCC/AOS*

Here's some crappy phone pics of an awesome hybrid I got off eBay. The plant itself, unfortunately, is in pretty rough shape and is in need of a repot but I figured I'd enjoy the flowers before I repot it. Anyways, here are some pics!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice acquisition. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice flowers -- I'm sure you can help the plant.


----------



## Mikefallen13 (Apr 27, 2016)

New plants!! These plants are from the seller pupsi_dog on eBay aka Lucky Girl Orchids who I've ordered from in the past and I highly recommend. The plants were packed very nicely and look great, needless to say I'm happy with my purchase! First, is a Paph. stonei that originated from SVO, parentage is 'Cindy Hill' x 'Fogartys' and the second is Paph. kolopakingii fma. katharinae which is the Orchid Inn cross 'Green Delight' HCC/AOS x 'Albino Beauty' AM/AOS.


----------



## Mikefallen13 (Apr 28, 2016)

Alright, so here's the plant I've been most excited about getting. I saw this one on eBay and just had to have it. Paph. rothschildianum (with stonei as a very close second) is probably my favorite Paph species so I've have been looking for a good quality one since I got back into the hobby a few months ago and most of what I've seen is the common 'Green Valley' x 'Dou Fong' cross which seems to be pretty sub par when it comes to quality. This plant was shipped in bloom, which I was a little worried about but other than a little bit of cotton fuzz and slightly bent petals they look great! So here are a few very washed out cellphone pics, I finally bit the bullet and got a replacement battery for my Nikon so I'll get some better pics this weekend.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 28, 2016)

Great start to your collection and congrats on your recent winnings.

You've got the bug and will never be the same.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 28, 2016)

Where was this from? OZ?


----------



## Wendy (Apr 30, 2016)

Great collection!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2016)

Interesting that all the flowers have the same waving stance.


----------



## Mikefallen13 (Apr 30, 2016)

The petals got that 'twist' during transit, I'll ask the seller if I can use his flower pics to show how they look freshly opened. Oh and this is not from OZ, those plants quickly exceeded my budget but they were absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2016)

I think you got your money's worth!


----------

